# Respecting Private Property



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

As I was getting ready to fish yesterday on Private property that I have fished for 12+yrs we were appraoched by the land owner that they may be shutting down the fishing. They only have afew simple rules to follow and it seems some cannot do this and might have ruined it for everyone. Just a reminder to always Respect Private Property when on our Rivers and Streams


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Great post!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tunglnguyen (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes! Take home what you take in people.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

That's too bad. I hope it's not a farm that I frequently like to fish.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

jrv said:


> That's too bad. I hope it's not a farm that I frequently like to fish.


she is thinking about shutting it down, az well as a couple other landowners ive know for years. including where you took your last pic. people cant pick up their trash. that guy is my step grandpa, i took out 13 beer cans in february where the picnic table used to be. the other guy is thinking about cutting down pn people walking his banks due to cans, line and containers along his gator trail. people need to clean up or else there will be a lot of issues on that particular stream. its not going to be as fun for the general public unless things shape up around here. i know it isnt you, jrv, but spread the word to the people you see on the stream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Trout King said:


> she is thinking about shutting it down, az well as a couple other landowners ive know for years. including where you took your last pic. people cant pick up their trash. that guy is my step grandpa, i took out 13 beer cans in february where the picnic table used to be. the other guy is thinking about cutting down pn people walking his banks due to cans, line and containers along his gator trail. people need to clean up or else there will be a lot of issues on that particular stream. its not going to be as fun for the general public unless things shape up around here. i know it isnt you, jrv, but spread the word to the people you see on the stream.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw man, that is terrible. I hope people wake up and realize it's a privilege to be out there, not a right!!!
Would u guys be willing to do a river cleanup day out there this May? No fishing, just garbage clean up. I think it would be great for the river and would show a lot of respect to the owners. I would say lets do it sooner, but I have baseball every remaining weekend in April. Possibly could do it on a Sunday in April. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

It's sad that SOME people leave their insignia (trash) where they go. I always take out more than I went in with. It seems the fish and hunt Gods appreciate it!


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

jrv said:


> Aw man, that is terrible. I hope people wake up and realize it's a privilege to be out there, not a right!!!
> Would u guys be willing to do a river cleanup day out there this May? No fishing, just garbage clean up. I think it would be great for the river and would show a lot of respect to the owners. I would say lets do it sooner, but I have baseball every remaining weekend in April. Possibly could do it on a Sunday in April.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Im in! I would help clean it up to keep another stream open and to meet some more people from here.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

jrv said:


> That's too bad. I hope it's not a farm that I frequently like to fish.


I think we are talking about the same farm. It is clearly marked at the gate no night fishing and some A-holes tried to get in there Saturday night and then had the nerve to return sunday morning and cause more problems. I to leave there with a backpack full of trash about everytime I go there. I have fished there since 2001 and have always respected their rules and always tell the landowner of my appreication for allowing us to fish there. To bad there is a few bad apples that can ruin it for everyone as most fisherman are stand-up dudes.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

jrv said:


> Aw man, that is terrible. I hope people wake up and realize it's a privilege to be out there, not a right!!!
> Would u guys be willing to do a river cleanup day out there this May? No fishing, just garbage clean up. I think it would be great for the river and would show a lot of respect to the owners. I would say lets do it sooner, but I have baseball every remaining weekend in April. Possibly could do it on a Sunday in April.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Count me in...Just let me know when and I will there!


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

A Sunday in April would be the best for me as I am getting married in May along with some travels for work.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I would as soon as possible before it to late.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i live ten minutes away, so anytime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER (Jun 8, 2012)

I believe I know the stream...maybe? The guy that owns the property all the way by the dam is getting pretty strict.(heard someone took a dump by his pine trees, he didn't take kindly) So now Taking pictures then telling people to pick the backpack up of shore, no sitting to warn feet,etc etc...

and the guy working for the lady at the rd access site says he thinks he will shut r down....man people with no respect!! Suck! Stop being idiots, I only get over to my folks place to fish that once or twice a year around Easter and if it gets shut down I gonna be pissed!

I'm in for whatever it takes to show them I appreciate them, river clean up.....What day I'll bring a big group to help!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

We have this issue on our property as well. 90% of the people who fish it dont do anything wrong but then there is the 10% who walk the property, leave trash, and just treat the land with such disrespect. We fortunately have only had to ask a few to leave but I hate to do that. Its just common sense. If you enter a property make sure its either the same or better when you leave. The future of our sport depends on access as well as participation. We have a great deal of access compared to other states dont ruin that for our kids and grandkids.

Ganzer


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

BBD3393 said:


> Great post!!!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am sure BBD is in on this as he fishes here with me also.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

the guy that owns the property by the dam shut it down years ago bc night fishing snaggers leaving trash. it used to be open but that was ruined. heck, his wife has yelled at me for portaging my kayak around the dam (perfectly legal). 
i dont fish the farm often but it is a popular access and would hate to see it go for those who use it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I am going to put a time and day on doing this. I would propose this Sunday April 14th @ 9:00 A.M. Anyone that cant make it we can do another one in May. I will be there in a Blue Silverado with Deer Track Stickers on my rear window and my name iss Tom. Please post if you can make it!


----------



## AWPREEFKEEPER (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyway to contact land owners first to let them know what we'll be doing?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

make sure you let her know what you are doing before going in without a rod. i cant make it sunday, but in may im in after the crowds leave.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

AWPREEFKEEPER said:


> Anyway to contact land owners first to let them know what we'll be doing?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I will be going there tonight after work and will talk to her or Jerry(Farm Hand) and let them know we will be doing this.


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in! I'm sure i can get a few more guys.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

BBD3393 said:


> I'm in! I'm sure i can get a few more guys.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire[/QU Could someone please pm me which stream you are referring to? I am guessing a different one than I fish but its a good lesson for everybody.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Groat5 did you get my response to your PM. I am having trouble replying and not sure if they went through but you are corrct on the location. Congrats on the engagement!

I will be bringing boxes of garbage bags. Anyone think of anything else that would be useful bring it along or let me know and I will try to bring it.

Any one else interested but not sure on the location PM and I will tell you if thats the place. If its not a place you already know sorry i cannot disclose location but maybe you could do this at your favorite fishing hole instead.


----------



## rbarta (Aug 20, 2011)

Im in to help in May, seeing as I'm 4 hours away at college till the end of April. I would hate to see this area closed to those trying to get started in stream fishing seeing as this is where many begin.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I sure would like to find out who the dirtbags were trying to night fish there. If anyone seen anything last sunday morning and may know who they are PLEASE LET ME KNOW!


----------



## groat5 (Mar 5, 2009)

MR FISHBONZ said:


> Groat5 did you get my response to your PM. I am having trouble replying and not sure if they went through but you are corrct on the location. Congrats on the engagement!
> 
> I will be bringing boxes of garbage bags. Anyone think of anything else that would be useful bring it along or let me know and I will try to bring it.
> 
> Any one else interested but not sure on the location PM and I will tell you if thats the place. If its not a place you already know sorry i cannot disclose location but maybe you could do this at your favorite fishing hole instead.


I got it and responded. I hope to able to do this but we will have to see what the future wife says. Thanks for the congrats also.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

good work guys.


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Wait till season is over guys! Till then just do your part. Definitely better coordinate that with the landowner. Theres bank erosion that needs a fixin as well!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

In our early 20's, we used to fish for small mouth on some canals north of Port Hope.
I was all private land owned by a historical motel up the hill across the road.
There were a couple of small docks for patrons, and a wooden well house and antique pump for utility water being pumped up the hill. Signs said "Motel Guests only, no fishing without permission".
We knew the owner, had permission, took him fish, sometimes even ate dinner with the family, helped clean up the docks and enjoyed great fishing.
Many years later I took my then 8 year old on a summer trip to all Dad's old haunts, every stop up the east shore from Port Huron to Tawas and Omer...
I was a bit disappointing, many places had been developed with houses, businesses, closed or rotted away docks...no parking.

At the canals, there were huge NO trespassing signs, no docks, nothing.
Not yet completely discouraged, I went up to the motel to maybe reacquaint myself with the owner and get a few hours in on the water with my boy.
What a heartbreaking tale to hear from the owner.
They were out of State for the winter one year and a group of (?) partied all night. 
Seeing no wood in the rushes, nor bringing their own, they burned the well house and some parts of the docks.
The unprotected 70 year old well system and pump was frozen and destroyed, causing the owner an uninsured $16,000 and loss of business for most of a summer.
That's a big hit now, let alone 40 some years ago.
The signs went up, patrons no longer had access and it was regularly patrolled by local LE after that.
He said with regrets, we couldn't fish either.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Some great responses here guys! Glad to hear that everyone is willing to do their part! I will not be able to make the 4-15 clean-up; my baby boy is being baptized that day. But I will definitely be in for clean-up in May. TroutKing, lets touch base at the end of the month and find out a date that works.


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

StonedFly said:


> Wait till season is over guys! Till then just do your part. Definitely better coordinate that with the landowner. Theres bank erosion that needs a fixin as well!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I spoke with the farm hand and we are all good to go Sunday at 9:00 A.M. Not sure there is time to wait...but we will do it again after the crowds are done but it's really a mess around the parking area. He said he would let her know and was sure she would appreciate the effort. He seemed a lot more possitive towards the whole situation compared to my talk with him Sunday.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yarnballer (Nov 5, 2007)

My Boy and I can come


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I was able to cleanup around the parking area,bridge and both sides of the road today. Wasn't able to get to cleaning the banks today as she was flowin over pretty good. Should be interesting to see what changed after this high water. Looks like a lot of the downed trees have moved and there was a large tree wedged under the bridge.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for going out and cleaning up the area. I'm sure it was tough w/ the high water. Sure hope everyone starts respecting the area, and all other areas we have the privilege of being on too. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

I was alittle disappointed that I was the onlyone there today ,but what do ya do ehh? "Let's just hope almost losing the privelage to fish there opens some eyes and more people will make the effort to keep it up around there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

the farm access looks great! nice work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Troutking! Thinking of going there fishing this afternoon. How's the water looking?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

blown out mudpit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

Says the guy crushing freshies..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

StonedFly said:


> Says the guy crushing freshies..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


last freshie was 3 wks ago...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

This weather is killing me here. My hands aint smelled of fish in almost two weeks. Looks like I am gonna be cancelling another fishing trip to the Betsie this weekend. Thought about going to Maumee fer some Wally but that looks like a no-go also. If something don't change I am gonna freak out!:rant:


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

MR FISHBONZ said:


> This weather is killing me here. My hands aint smelled of fish in almost two weeks. Looks like I am gonna be cancelling another fishing trip to the Betsie this weekend. Thought about going to Maumee fer some Wally but that looks like a no-go also. If something don't change I am gonna freak out!:rant:


the muskegon should be heating up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MR FISHBONZ (Apr 2, 2012)

Went fer a walk at the farm today and was amazed by all the changes from the flood. Downed trees that have been there fer years are gone. Kinda bummed to see a lot of gravel washed on the banks in few areas. Looks like a lot of sand washed up on the banks to so maybe that opened up some new gravel? Definatly some major changes to the place.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

